# Sensores piezoelectricos



## alberto_ganja_man (May 16, 2009)

hola

tengo un proyecto con materiales piezoelectricos y llevo ya tiempo buscando donde conseguirlos pero no e podido encontrarlos

¿donde podria conseguir un sensor piezoelectrico? o ¿en que aparatos puedo encontrar un sensor piezoelectrico?


----------



## luisgrillo (May 16, 2009)

a que te refieres con el sensor piezoelectrico?
 al que se usa para ultrasonido o al que le aplicas una presion y te da un voltage proporcional?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2009)

Se puede utilizar como sensor piezoelectrico el tipico disco metalico utilizado en relojes con alarma , maquinitas con sonido muy estridente y similares.

En amidata.es tienen sensores del tipo cordon, similares a los utilizados para medir el trafico pero delcados como un cable electrico.


Finalmente y aunque no son piezoelectricos, depende de la aplicacion, puedes utilizar la espuma electrostatica utilizada principalmente en el embalaje de integrados, pregunta en tu tienda de electronica de confianza si tienen por ahi algun trozo.
Basicamente es una resistencia de mala calidad que varial al apretujar la esponja, no  esperes grandes cosas, pero si te la dan gratis...


----------



## alberto_ganja_man (May 17, 2009)

me refiero al que aplicas una presion o un golpe y me da un voltaje


----------



## armentatron (May 17, 2009)

alberto yo tmb ando buscando un sensor piezoelectrico, me dicen que en las tarjetas musicales de esas que a uno le regalan o uno regala en dia de navidad que las abres y empieza a tocar una cancioncita, si sabes cuales? pues ahi nos podemos encontrar con un piezoelectrico te dejo ese dato a ver si te es util bueno me despido y suerte


----------



## Tomasito (May 17, 2009)

alberto_ganja_man dijo:
			
		

> me refiero al que aplicas una presion o un golpe y me da un voltaje



Yo compré varios de esos en una casa de electrónica llamada GM en buenos aires. Compré unos que tienen como 45mm de diámetro (los más grandes que tenian), y me salieron muy baratos (unos centavos creo).
En mexico supongo que en radioshack venden (por lo menos antes lo hacían).









Salu2!


----------



## alberto_ganja_man (May 17, 2009)

aaaa muchas gracias a todos de veras

pero tengo otra duda

no se si ya han utilizado esas alternativas de materiales piezoelectricos

pero lo que no se es cuanto voltaje me proporcionan

esa es mi duda


----------



## Tomasito (May 17, 2009)

Buscá en la hoja de datos...


----------



## dbj60885 (May 8, 2010)

oye disculpa no me podrian pasar el  data de el sensor de la foto de arriba porfa o el codigo del sensor, algo  por que  lo busco  como sensor piezo electrico y no encuentr ese en particular. de antemano gracias


----------



## cristina (May 17, 2010)

Hola!
a mi también me interesa saber cuanta tensión generan aproximadamente porque quiero comprobar si funcionan con un tester pero no se que escala poner, lo he probado y no me aclaro.
Muchas gracias!

Por cierto yo compré los piezoelectricos en una tienda de componentes electronicos pero no sabían que modelo me estaban vendiendo, los tenían sueltos y sin identificar. Por eso me gustaría saber más o menos la V que me va a dar.
Gracias otra vez!


----------



## antiworldx (May 17, 2010)

cristina dijo:


> Hola!
> a mi también me interesa saber cuanta tensión generan aproximadamente porque quiero comprobar si funcionan con un tester pero no se que escala poner, lo he probado y no me aclaro.
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> ...



Nomas porque te llamas igual que mi carro.

Los piezo eléctricos tienen una salida de voltaje muy bajo, de microvolts.
Te recomiendo que uses un osciloscopio para observar su respuesta, ya que con un multímetro nunca tendras alguna lectura util.


----------



## cristina (May 20, 2010)

Gracias antimundo!!
He estado probando con el tester pk no tenía un osciloscopio a mano y lo que si puedo ver es el voltaje en el instante que ejerzo la presión sobre el piezo, me da alrededor de 0,2V, así que supongo que funciona. De todas maneras para hacer un analisis más concreto voya probar con un osciloscopio de un colega.
hasta pronto!


----------



## oantoc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola
Sabeis si se pueden doblar los piezoelectricos? es lo quiero montar en la caña de un instrumento...
hay algun circuito especial para amplificar la señal para llevarla a un microcontrolador o con un amplificador opercional de bajo ruido basta?

Muchas gracias!
Ciao!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2010)

oantoc dijo:


> Hola
> Sabeis si se pueden doblar los piezoelectricos? es lo quiero montar en la caña de un instrumento...


No puedes, se rompería ya que es de cristal de cuarzo.


> hay algun circuito especial para amplificar la señal para llevarla a un microcontrolador o con un amplificador opercional de bajo ruido basta?


Con un microcontrolador no amplificas, procesas.
Lo que necesitas es un pre-amplificador adecuado al piezoeléctrico o al micrófono que se te ocurra poner.


----------



## Mais (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola, queria saber si alguien uso sensores piezoelectricos para determinar la presion plantar de una persona, o si saben de un mejor sensor para esta aplicacion

gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 18, 2010)

piezo electrico no te lo recomiendo, ya que trabajan sobre variaciones, no sobre presion estática.
mejor te recomiendo galgas extensiometricas, es lo mas usado para este tipo de instrumentaciones.


----------



## danyelk6u5 (Ago 30, 2010)

mmm.... se podria utilizar un piezoelectrico como sensor de presion? es decir, poder ajustarlo para q a determinada presion mande una señal?


----------



## mgbpr (Oct 30, 2010)

Yo también estuve buscando materiales piezoeléctricos pero con otro propósito y la verdad que tambien se me complico bastante. Lo mas cercano a lo que busco es esa famosa chapita que se usa tb como zumbador en diferentes aparatos pero el tamaño no me convence. Me gusto mucho la idea de usar cable piezoeléctrico coaxial porque resulta muy facil adaptarlo a lo que se nos ocurra, pero en la zona parece que hablo en otro idioma cuando pregunto por esto ya que nadie lo conoce ni trabaja con esto.
Dejo unos links para que me entiendan lo que digo o estoy buscando
http://www.liutaiomottola.com/PrevPubs/Piezo/CoaxTransducer.htm
http://www.tav.net/audio/pickups/violin-electrico-sitar.htm
el TB-38 se ve muy convincente, pero no encontre si quiera la ficha de datos XD
Trate de contactarme con un tipo que fabrica microfonos para instrumentos pero nunca supe de el.


----------



## carlosenati (Oct 31, 2010)

bueno hace un tiempo mi amigo quiso hacer un proyecto con este tipo de sensores me cuentan que generalmente se usan en algunas balanzas electrónicas pero resultan difícil encontrarlas generalmente si consigues alguien que repare o tenga una balanza que no tenga reparación creo que puedas conseguirlo.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 31, 2010)

Los sensores de las básculas usan galgas extensiométricas.


----------



## Bandus (Nov 15, 2010)

Muy interesante el tema, yo he hecho trabajos para el area de geofisica (estudio de materiales del tipo no invasivo) y los piezoelectricos (como el de la foto entregada por tomasito) funcionan satisfactoriamente. Solo hay que tener mucho cuidado en el aterrizaje del piezoelectrico y el amplificador de instrumentacion. 
Lastima que alberto_ganja_man no haya aparecido mas por este lugar para saber bien que necesita, o si ha hecho progresos en su proyecto. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## kitus87 (Dic 7, 2010)

Para comprar sensores piezoeléctricos industrializados mira en:

Measurement specialties. DT Series Elements with Lead Attachment.

see you


----------



## pepe1070 (Jun 8, 2011)

mgbpr dijo:


> Yo también estuve buscando materiales piezoeléctricos pero con otro propósito y la verdad que tambien se me complico bastante. Lo mas cercano a lo que busco es esa famosa chapita que se usa tb como zumbador en diferentes aparatos pero el tamaño no me convence. Me gusto mucho la idea de usar cable piezoeléctrico coaxial porque resulta muy facil adaptarlo a lo que se nos ocurra, pero en la zona parece que hablo en otro idioma cuando pregunto por esto ya que nadie lo conoce ni trabaja con esto.
> Dejo unos links para que me entiendan lo que digo o estoy buscando
> http://www.liutaiomottola.com/PrevPubs/Piezo/CoaxTransducer.htm
> http://www.tav.net/audio/pickups/violin-electrico-sitar.htm
> ...



Hola:
Acabo de mirar la página que dices: http://www.tav.net/audio/pickups/violin-electrico-sitar.htm y si, al final de la página hay un link a las características técnicas.
Por otra parte tienes razón, jamás he visto a nadie que venda pickups con tantos datos y curvas de respuesta. Tengo que mirarlo más detenidamente.
Saludos
Pepe



mgbpr dijo:


> Yo también estuve buscando materiales piezoeléctricos pero con otro propósito y la verdad que tambien se me complico bastante. Lo mas cercano a lo que busco es esa famosa chapita que se usa tb como zumbador en diferentes aparatos pero el tamaño no me convence. Me gusto mucho la idea de usar cable piezoeléctrico coaxial porque resulta muy facil adaptarlo a lo que se nos ocurra, pero en la zona parece que hablo en otro idioma cuando pregunto por esto ya que nadie lo conoce ni trabaja con esto.
> Dejo unos links para que me entiendan lo que digo o estoy buscando
> http://www.liutaiomottola.com/PrevPubs/Piezo/CoaxTransducer.htm
> http://www.tav.net/audio/pickups/violin-electrico-sitar.htm
> ...



Pues, estuve mirando la página:
http://www.tav.net/audio/pickups/violin-electrico-sitar.htm
y al final si que hay un link a una pagina de características técnicas.
Lo que dices es cierto, vaya cantidad de información respecto a los pickups y pastillas.
Quiero contactar con ellos para hacer alguna consulta.
Saludos de Pepe


----------



## Lauta (Ene 21, 2012)

Hace un par de días que vengo con algo en la cabeza, COLMAR LAS CALLES DE SENSORES PIEZOELECTRICOS!. Con la cantidad de autos que circulan seria un buen aporte de energía GRATIS, que al menos serviría para iluminar las calles, no?. Me gustaría que alguien mejor inmerso en el tema deje su opinión, estaría bueno saber que posibilidades concretas existen de llevar a cabo esta ''locura''.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2012)

Todo proyecto empieza por una estimación de costos de obra y beneficios obtenidos. 
- Cuanta energía por sensor por mes esperás obtener?
- Como pensaste que sería la instalación y su costo?
- Que merca estás comprando?


----------

